# To relax



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

I must stop worrying, relax and have fun in life.
Life is not so serious.

opcorn lets have some fun.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

crystallizedtear said:


> I must stop worrying, relax and have fun in life.
> Life is not so serious.
> 
> opcorn lets have some fun.


These are really good goals! I want to lighten up, too, and relax and not to take everything so seriously!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

:agree


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like your goal. :banana My dad tells me all the time to get that serious look off of my face. He said I need to learn to laugh at myself and life more. Lets face it we are only here for a short period of time we might as well have fun while we are here.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

meggiehamilton said:


> I like your goal. :banana My dad tells me all the time to get that serious look off of my face. He said I need to learn to laugh at myself and life more. Lets face it we are only here for a short period of time we might as well have fun while we are here.


I am too serious too. I need to laugh more but so little in my life is funny. If the kids aren't around i never laugh. Well unless there is a good comedy on tv. Not much of that anymore.

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crystallizedtear,

We were meant to have everything in balance, which includes seriousness and laughter. Don't forget that you need equal portions of both! 

millenniumman75


----------

